# Concerning these boy-parts..



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

I tried to think of a very polite way to say this, but I just can't come up with one. It is what it is.

At what age do the testicles normally drop?
I'm trying to figure Zander's age as closely as possible; he was a street-cat before. No papers, no record, nothing. However he was ours for just enough time to go from 'Miss Zander' to 'Mr. Zander'.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The testicles normally drop directly after birth. Sometimes they can wander up to the ingual canal at a later point. All my male kittens have had their testicles in place at 12 weeks of age and they really should be down at 6 months of age.


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

Ah. Well.. that's a bummer, but thanks anyhow.
I could tell he was a kitten when we got him, but an older one.
I thought about five or six months - I suppose I'll stick with that.

Thank you.


----------

